# Felt glueing to wood



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello I everyone. I am actively seeking a glue that will work this felt and has a semi fast set time. I have to glue felt pieces into recesses in 3/4" stock. The nice old ladies at hobby lobby recommended Elmer's spray glue but that doesn't stick to well. I really would like to find something I could brush on to save the mess. 3M 77 came out okay on the last one but it was super tacky right out the bottle.

Any recommendations?

Adam

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brush on a thin coat of white Elmers glue. Just lightly press the felt into place, to avoid lumps and gathering.








 








.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always used the 3M 77. I LIKE the super Tacky!!!
You can get Fabric Glue at the Fabric store but it's basically just White Elmers glue.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Some of my wood carvings are bolted to slate stone bases.
Good ol' Elmer's for gluing felt panels to the bottom side of the stone.
I paint the stone and press the felt into that. Plumber's cheap flux brush ($0.10?).


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> Brush on a thin coat of white Elmers glue. Just lightly press the felt into place, to avoid lumps and gathering. .


And that will hold with some regular use?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can get self adhesive felt that will probably have the best results. for regular felt i would try contact cement/adhesive, and use a roller to set.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ASB1583 said:


> And that will hold with some regular use?


Holds fine.:yes:








 





 
.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

ASB1583 said:


> Hello I everyone. I am actively seeking a glue that will work this felt and has a semi fast set time. I have to glue felt pieces into recesses in 3/4" stock. The nice old ladies at hobby lobby recommended Elmer's spray glue but that doesn't stick to well. I really would like to find something I could brush on to save the mess. 3M 77 came out okay on the last one but it was super tacky right out the bottle.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


if you are doing lot's of them here is the only way to do it, i have used the flocking from this company, it work's very well check out the web site 

http://www.flockit.com/index.php/products.html


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is what I use. "Aleene's Fast Grab Tacky Glue" the bottle is colored purple, I buy it at Michael's or you can Google it or buy it from Amazon.com. I apply it to felt backing I use it for my gun racks. No need to apply to entire back just run a bead around the edges. If you have a large area apply around the edges 1/4" in and make a few cross beads in the center. I normally glue on 3/4" strips. It is white in color but in less than 8 hours it turns clear.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc..._enUS353US353&q=Aleene's+Fast+Grab+Tacky+Glue


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Almost any glue that you can glue wood will glue the felt on. The 3M 77 will work fine but you need to use it like contact cement spraying both surfaces and allow it to dry before sticking. I've also use contact cement which is better but if the application is like the bottom of a drawer isn't very practical to use since the felt would have to be laid perfect as the glue sticks on contact. Any white or yellow PVA glue would work fine as it would allow enough open time to adjust the material around when setting it.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Bob Willing said:


> Here is what I use. "Aleene's Fast Grab Tacky Glue" the bottle is colored purple, I buy it at Michael's or you can Google it or buy it from Amazon.com. I apply it to felt backing I use it for my gun racks. No need to apply to entire back just run a bead around the edges. If you have a large area apply around the edges 1/4" in and make a few cross beads in the center. I normally glue on 3/4" strips. It is white in color but in less than 8 hours it turns clear. https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=hts&oq=&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIE_enUS353US353&q=Aleene's+Fast+Grab+Tacky+Glue


That a good price to give it a try. My girlfriend has this kind I'm her craft stuff. What you think?









Don't judge my contemplating monkey. Lol

Adam

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh wait. This one sys not intended for fabric.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Mike said, Elmer's.

Any of the TiteBond series works equally well.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried wood glues and always ended up with the felt becoming rather hard once the glue dried.

Now I use the TACKY glue for fabrics available at craft stores and really like the results. I stopped trying to glue fabric directly to the wood also. Now I make a cutout of card board slightly smaller than the space I want to cover, wrap it with the fabric, glue the fabric to the card board from behind, then glue the fabric covered card board to the wood. Much easier and gives a much nicer look, IMO.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

johnnie52 said:


> I've tried wood glues and always ended up with the felt becoming rather hard once the glue dried. Now I use the TACKY glue for fabrics available at craft stores and really like the results. I stopped trying to glue fabric directly to the wood also. Now I make a cutout of card board slightly smaller than the space I want to cover, wrap it with the fabric, glue the fabric to the card board from behind, then glue the fabric covered card board to the wood. Much easier and gives a much nicer look, IMO.


You have some picture of your finished work?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

rrich said:


> As Mike said, Elmer's. Any of the TiteBond series works equally well.


The wood glue adheres to the fabric well?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ASB1583 said:


> The wood glue adheres to the fabric well?


Yes it does. I just put a thin coat on the wood and place the felt, and press very lightly. The felt only has to make contact with the glue. It doesn't have to be forced into it. I use single edge razor blades to cut and trim the felt. It gives a nice clean edge.








 








.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I use white glue thinned with water (reduces "rippling") brushed onto the wood and lightly press the felt in place. Some folks really like the spray on "flocking" which also prevents the "rippling" of the material. Pretty much any of the standard glues you'd use building wood furniture will work with felt as well. Just make sure you keep your glue layer really thin and it should be fine for years of regular use.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

The fast tack tacky glue is working great but I am going to try flocking on my next project.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Felt Adhesive*

Hi!
We've always use contac cement, or in a pinch, rubber cement :huh:!
With rubber cement, let both felt and stock dry, just like contact cement.
We use these methods for industrial vacu-forming assist plugs (which must be covered with felt to avoid deformation of thermoplastic material when used on automated machines for production - whew!). These processes can get quite hot, and it works for hundreds of thousands of shots. Sorry for the overuse of nomenclature!
Anyway, these adhesives work for us.
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> We've always use contac cement, or in a pinch, rubber cement :huh:!
> With rubber cement, let both felt and stock dry, just like contact cement.
> We use these methods for industrial vacu-forming assist plugs (which must be covered with felt to avoid deformation of thermoplastic material when used on automated machines for production - whew!). These processes can get quite hot, and it works for hundreds of thousands of shots. Sorry for the overuse of nomenclature!
> ...


Contact is what I use. Never a problem

George


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

ASB1583 said:


> You have some picture of your finished work?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Sorry it took this long to get back with a picture, but here are a couple. First is a keep sake box with a lift out tray. This one is something called velveteen.










Next are a couple of jewelry chests in felt.










Last is a very special box I made for security done with velvet.










Only the top was done using thin card board on the last photo. The bottom was glued to foam backing to make it more "bouncy" to touch. None of them had the fabric glued directly to the wood. All of them used the Tacky glue from Micheal's designed for fabric. I prefer that because of the fast drying time (about 45 seconds and its ready for the next stage).

Elemer's white glue will work but takes longer to set up.


----------

